
Microsoft disabled Dropbox integration in Office 365 - vincent_s
http://blogs.technet.com/b/office_online_support_blog/archive/2015/12/16/office-online-allow-people-to-use-third-party-hosted-storage-devices.aspx
======
vincent_s
I don't really understand their bug description but the result is:

Current Status: The Office Apps team has temporarily disabled Dropbox
integration in the service.

Looks like they really messed something up and now have huge problems fixing
it.

------
Piskvorrr
Do I hear "OneDrive"? Or was that "DR-DOS"?

~~~
vincent_s
Don't mix up OneDrive and OneDrive for Business, those are two completely
different products that don't have anything in common ;-P

